# caterpillar twenty two



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought a Cat 22 crawler in 1:16 scale from a friend of mine. Alittle big fro 1:20 scale but as it was a small machine it may fit in. Has anyone weathered or bashed one of these?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
Don't have a 22 but have a 2Ton that is just a little smaller in 1:16 scale.










Here it is with a small homemade arch on my Scholz Brothers Logging operation.

Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I want a radio controlled one.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I added a blade to mine.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Most Cats had the "family" look, grind the numbers off and it will be close enough for a 30 or 35


----------

